# 12ftx7ftx3ft Canvas questions



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

I am working on gathering the materials tomorrow to start building my first benchwork. However, will like to ask what are some of the easiest way to accomplish this. I realize i need a way to access the middle of the table in order to work on the wiring ,scenes and overall layout. I also want to make sure that the middle will not cave in due to the weight or length of the table. I presume others have made a similar size or a lot bigger. 

I appreciate any input.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The easiest way in my opinion is to use 2x4s and plywood. If you can’t find nice straight 2x4s, you may want to try L girders. L girders are a popular method to frame a layout. Do an internet search on L girders and you will see many examples. Plywood can be anything from 3/8” to ¾” thick. If you go with ¾’, you can space your framework at 2’ intervals, if you go with something thinner you will want to space them closer. Some folks add homasote on top as sound deadening. Some add rigid foam that can be excavated to add terrain. Will your layout be in the center of the room (with access on all sides)? If not, I would have access hatches in the middle to avoid having to climb over your platform to reach a derailed train that is 7 feet away. Put holes in the center section of your support beams / girders so you can run wires thru them.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

@Lehigh74 Thank you. i have about 1.5ft at a minimum around the entire table. i appreciate the input.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of modular benchwork construction.

My roomsize layout consists of a number of individual
modules of various sizes bolted together. I built these
in my carport to avoid sawdust in the house, then
moved them to the room where I bolted them together.
Avoid nails, use screws and bolts for fasteners.

I used 1X4s for the frames and 2-1X4s screwed
together as an L for the legs. Bolt these in the frame
corners for stability.

Drill a number of holes in the frame members to
be bolted together. You'll need these to run wires
and cables.

Quarter inch plywood is sufficient for the top. Many like
to use 2" foam on top of that. This makes possible 
'digging' rivers and ponds. I used only 1/4" paper
covered foam from Walmart crafts section instead.
It comes in black or white. Black for under yards etc.
white for areas to be landscaped.

If you plan a layout with controls inside the
benchwork plan on a lift out or hinged bridge.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even in O scale, a model railroad is not that heavy. Most modelers build benchwork that is hugely overengineered.

2x2 legs with corner braces, and L girders composed of 1x3 pine glued and screwed to 1x2 pine on 16" centers will EASILY hold YOUR weight, never mind the weight of a good sized layout. You don't even need plywood; a base composed of 2" extruded foam insulation panels will be plenty strong enough.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

thank you everyone for the input. i purchase 4x4 post for the legs and 2x4 for the beams. i will have a total of 9 legs (three on each row going vertically, corners, and middle) . i am considering using glue as well as the screws (fasteners ). i realize that one suggestion is to do a half flap overlap on each post but not sure if necessary or is overkill.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

4x4 and 2x4 lumber is massively overengineered.

In the event of a tornado or earthquake, you will be quite safe under that layout!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*don't overkill it*

mine is L shaped 6X12-7 X11. 

2X2 legs with 1X2 bracing. 1X3-1X2 L girder with 1X4's and 1/2 plywood and 3/4 foam. 230 lb can walk all over it. 

everything glued and screwed. :smokin:

and keeps the legs back under a bit so no trip hazards.

here's a link showing L girder construction


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

@CTValleyRR lol. I am trying to figure out how to lay down the tracks. I have o72 , o48 and a bunch of o36


----------

